

Anyone know RedBean? Great alternative for all the NOSQL stuff out there... - jstsch
http://www.redbeanphp.com/

======
jstsch
Really fast and well made (and tested) ORM. Grows your tables incrementally so
great for prototyping, but performs fine as well. Using it for a bunch of
medium-sized websites and apps and very happy with the speed of development.

